Ask HN: Is it possible to have 0000 interest banking? - sharkov007
======
sharkov007
[https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2014/08/postal-
banking-a...](https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2014/08/postal-banking-
already-worked-in-the-usa-and-it-will-work-again.html)

------
paktek123
[https://www.dozens.com/](https://www.dozens.com/) seems to follow a slightly
different business model.

~~~
sharkov007
yes it seems similar... i'm considering a concept which takes everything a
step further by creating a zero margin banking shifting profit centers away
from money...

------
PaulHoule
How does the bank make money? How does it get compensated for loan losses?

~~~
sharkov007
I suggest that its possible dont make money on money but rather on increasing
and creating healthier consumer spending...The risk of loans is imminent.
However, there are several ways to deal with this with more proactive scoring
and also by creating an internal reserve to balance the system.

